# شـــرح مبســــط للمحركــــات (ii)



## شفق الصباح (24 مارس 2009)

*أعزائي الكرام سنواصل اليوم شرح المحركات عن طريق الصور المتحركة وسنتناول اليوم محرك آخر هو*
*Turbojet Engine* 


*أقســـــامة*









*ممــــــا يتكـــــــون* 








*الضـــــــاغط*








*التربيـنــــــــــة*








*كيــــــف يتحـــــــرك* 








*كيــــــــف يعمـــــــــل* 






*كيــــــف يولـــــــد قـــوة الـــــدفع* 








*الضغــــــوطـــات* 








*درجـــــــة الحـــــرارة* 








*أتمني أن يكون الشرح نال رضاكم **والي القاء مع محرك آخر*​


----------



## assaal (25 مارس 2009)

الشرح جميل ومبسط اريد مرفه الكثير


----------



## mac2 (30 مارس 2009)

يعطيك العافية ماقصرت 


شكرا لك


----------



## المتغير (30 مارس 2009)

شرح ممتاز جدا .......................................جدا


----------



## pharaohs of alex (1 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك ومنتظرين باقي المحركات


----------



## م/ مصطفي (17 أبريل 2009)

*
استمــر اخـي الكريــم ,, بارك الله فيــك ​*​


----------



## عبد العزيز محمود ج (19 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخي كتير


----------



## mnbs (26 أبريل 2009)

*بس سؤال يابشمهندس*

موضوع رائع جدا.......
والله يعطيك العافية.........

مافائدة النوزل ؟

وهل الفائدة لزيادة سرعة الهواء الخارج فبالتالي يزيد الضغط ويمكن لطائرة ان تتحرك وذلك بتاثير قوة الدفع.......


----------



## ahmead elawady (5 مايو 2009)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## زيد333 (13 مايو 2009)

شكراااااا لكككككككككككككككك


----------



## 12-shadi (18 مايو 2009)

اريد ان اتوجه بالشكر الكثير لحضرتك واتمنى الرد على طلبي التالي:
المحرك الانفجاري النبضي pulse detanation engine 
ماهي اقسامه
مما يتكون " صورة توضح شكل المحرك"
اين يستخدم ولماذا
ماهي خواصه في علم الطيران وهل له اولويات معينة
شكرا لك مرة ثانية 
انتظر ردك بفارغ الصبر
المهندس شادي


----------



## شفق الصباح (18 مايو 2009)

12-shadi قال:


> اريد ان اتوجه بالشكر الكثير لحضرتك واتمنى الرد على طلبي التالي:
> المحرك الانفجاري النبضي pulse detanation engine
> ماهي اقسامه
> مما يتكون " صورة توضح شكل المحرك"
> ...


----------



## محمد my (19 مايو 2009)

رائع جد ممكن اعرف جبت الصور دى منين


----------



## مختار الجزائري (8 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك *


----------



## Ahmed Ab (8 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع ولكن انا املك الكثير من هذه المحركات مبتكره والكثير من المعلومات عنها وان شرحك غير وافى ولا يفهم


----------



## bouhajir (9 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم اشكركم الله يحفضكم.


----------



## نمر7 (16 يونيو 2009)

الله ينور عليك مع الشكر


----------



## مـ سـ لـ م (11 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع والى الامام انشاء الله


----------



## مـ سـ لـ م (11 يوليو 2009)

لو ممكن شرح فيديو لباقي المحركات


----------



## eng.mero19 (11 يوليو 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا ويا ريت تنزل صور لمحركات اكتر في المستقبل ان شاء الله


----------



## شفق الصباح (4 أغسطس 2009)

assaal قال:


> الشرح جميل ومبسط اريد مرفه الكثير





mac2 قال:


> يعطيك العافية ماقصرت
> 
> 
> شكرا لك





المتغير قال:


> شرح ممتاز جدا .......................................جدا





pharaohs of alex قال:


> شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك ومنتظرين باقي المحركات





م/ مصطفي قال:


> *
> استمــر اخـي الكريــم ,, بارك الله فيــك ​*​





عبد العزيز محمود ج قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخي كتير





mnbs قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا.......
> والله يعطيك العافية.........
> 
> مافائدة النوزل ؟
> ...





ahmead elawady قال:


> شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك





زيد333 قال:


> شكراااااا لكككككككككككككككك





12-shadi قال:


> اريد ان اتوجه بالشكر الكثير لحضرتك واتمنى الرد على طلبي التالي:
> المحرك الانفجاري النبضي pulse detanation engine
> ماهي اقسامه
> مما يتكون " صورة توضح شكل المحرك"
> ...





محمد my قال:


> رائع جد ممكن اعرف جبت الصور دى منين





مختار الجزائري قال:


> *شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك *





Ahmed Ab قال:


> شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع ولكن انا املك الكثير من هذه المحركات مبتكره والكثير من المعلومات عنها وان شرحك غير وافى ولا يفهم





bouhajir قال:


> السلام عليكم اشكركم الله يحفضكم.





نمر7 قال:


> الله ينور عليك مع الشكر





مـ سـ لـ م قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع والى الامام انشاء الله





مـ سـ لـ م قال:


> لو ممكن شرح فيديو لباقي المحركات





eng.mero19 قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا ويا ريت تنزل صور لمحركات اكتر في المستقبل ان شاء الله
> 
> بارك الله فيكم أخواني
> مشكورين علي المرور والتعقيب
> دمتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم


----------



## بدري علي (7 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام عليكم


بوركت أخي............................................... .................................................. ..............................
وجزاك الله خيرااااااااااااا​*


----------



## محمد زرقة (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااااً على المعلومات القيمه*​


----------



## سوسنة سوداء (13 أكتوبر 2009)

يسلموا ايديك،
لو في مجال انه توضح كل جزء شو وظيفته...


----------



## Securitysuite (13 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## dummy (30 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## مهندس قيس (12 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لك موضوع جميل جدا


----------



## tottos 2012 (19 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا اوى


----------



## الطيار المغربي (23 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور اخي لكنني اريد كيف تتم عملية الاحتراق داخل الغرفة


----------



## م_حيدر سامي علم (4 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

